# مهام المهندس الطبي



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

مهام المهندس الطبي
​1- تصميم تجهيزات التشخيص والعلاج و المراقبه.

2- تركيب وصيانه التجهيزات الطبيه .

3- اختبار سلامه وفعاليه التجهيزات الطبيه .

4- المشاركه في وضع خطط الاجراءات الطبيه .

5- تصميم وتحليل عمل الاجهزة التعويضيه .

6- تصميم التجهيزات اللازمه للعجزة و المعاقين .

7- قياس ومراقبه النظم الفيزيولوجيه .

8- تطوير تقنيات التصوير الطبي.



اتمنى من كل مهندس و كل عضو بامكانه ان يفيدني ان يزودني بمعلومات عن صيانه جهاز Ecg واتمنى ان تكون المعلومات وافيه وتفصيليه و باسرع وقت ..

شكرا..​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مارس 2007)

الأخت سمراء فلسطين .

تحية طيبة .

جزاكِ الله خير وبركة .

لكن لدي سؤال :

هل يقتصر مهام المهندس الطبي فقط تطوير تقنيات التصوير الطبي ؟

اما بقية الأجهزة الطبية من مهام اي مهندس ؟

ننتظر ونترقب التوضيح .

تمنياتي بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (17 مارس 2007)

جميع مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعه وبدايه موفقه باذن الله


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (26 مارس 2007)

مرحبا مهندس شكري...
انت طلبت توضيح من شان تطوير الاجهزة الطبيه غير تقنيات الصورة من اختصاص مين؟اكيد من مهام المهندس الطبي مش مهندس تاني وبعدين اللي بصمم بظن انو بيقدر يطور يعني كمان من مسؤوليات المهندس الطبي تطوير الاجهزة الطبيه..عشان هيك البند 2 اللي انا كاتباه المفروض يكون 


2- تركيب وصيانه وتطوير التجهيزات الطبيه .

بحب اوجه شكر الك لانو عن جد عم تتعب كتير معنا ..


----------



## biomed (26 مارس 2007)

*لا بد من توضيح المهام في مجال الاجهزة الطبية*

ألسلام عليكم
أشكر الاخت سمراء فلسطين على الموضوع ولكن لا بد من توضيح بعض النقاط :

المهندس الطبي ممن يتخرج اكاديميا من الجامعات مهتمون بالاخص في التصميم والابتكارات الجديدة وطرق تحسين اجهزة حتى ولو كانت مألوفة - غالبا يعملون في شركات تطوير وهايتك
اما المهندس الحيوي - الاكليني فهم بالاغلب اختصاصيون في مجال الصيانة والتركيب وتصليح الاعطال


----------

